# CDC Study: Queer teens make poorer choices



## manifold

More Risky Behaviors Among Gay, Bisexual High School Students: CDC - US News and World Report



> MONDAY, June 6 (HealthDay News) -- One of the first and largest national studies of the behaviors of American high school students finds that those who identify as gay, lesbian or bisexual are more likely than their heterosexual peers to take unhealthy risks.




Shocker!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It does seem to strike me as the epitome of self destructive, emotionally as well as physically, behavior.  

Gays do seem to smoke, drink and engage in abusive relationships more than the normal


----------



## AllieBaba

But they're born that way so we should celebrate it.


----------



## R.D.

> Besides gathering data on smoking, drinking and drug abuse, the study also examined rates of school absenteeism due to "fear of violence," condom use, physical fitness, good/poor diet or problems with weight management, such as extended fasting to lose weight.



  gobbledygook


----------



## Luissa

Probably has to do with the fact society is assholes to them. See post above.
Gay teens have to deal with other mean teens making comments they learned from their parents, along with dealIng any family pressure. It has nothing to do with being gay.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It does seem that you have it backwards.   It is just one more behavior in a constellation of bad choices.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> Probably has to do with the fact society is assholes to them. See post above.
> Gay teens have to deal with other mean teens making comments they learned from their parents, along with dealIng any family pressure. It has nothing to do with being gay.



Explain how condom use, physical fitness, good/poor diet or problems with weight management, such as extended fasting to lose weight are unique and special for gays vs the rest of the HS population?

Fear of violence is the snuggly  talking point, but that too is not unique to the gay kiddies.

The same goes with meanies calling names.


----------



## manifold

Luissa said:


> Probably has to do with the fact society is assholes to them. See post above.
> Gay teens have to deal with other mean teens making comments they learned from their parents, along with dealIng any family pressure. *It has nothing to do with being gay*.



Interesting opinion, and reasonably defended if it weren't for the absolutist declaration.

We can never know this with complete certainty.


----------



## Ravi

Not sure why a study was needed for this. One, social outcasts would tend to engage in riskier behaviors. Two, sex ed only focuses on safe behaviors for straight teens.

Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Luissa

Don't you think having people contantly judge your lifestyle might get to someone? How about if your parents don't agree with it?
It isn't your job to judge them.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has to do with the fact society is assholes to them. See post above.
> Gay teens have to deal with other mean teens making comments they learned from their parents, along with dealIng any family pressure. It has nothing to do with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how condom use, physical fitness, good/poor diet or problems with weight management, such as extended fasting to lose weight are unique and special for gays vs the rest of the HS population?
> 
> Fear of violence is the snuggly  talking point, but that too is not unique to the gay kiddies.
> 
> The same goes with meanies calling names.
Click to expand...

It isn't just fear of violence they have to deal with.


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> Don't you think having people contantly judge your lifestyle might get to someone?* How about if your parents don't agree with it?*
> It isn't your job to judge them.


THAT is probably the biggest reason they engage in riskier behaviors.


----------



## Luissa

Baruch Menachem said:


> It does seem that you have it backwards.   It is just one more behavior in a constellation of bad choices.



Sure I do. Lol and you are the authority on gay people? Oh! Wait I forget people think it is your job to pass judgement on people you know nothing about. Lol


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem that you have it backwards.   It is just one more behavior in a constellation of bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Lol and you are the authority on gay people? Oh! Wait I forget people think it is your job to pass judgement on people you know nothing about. Lol
Click to expand...



I guess BM believes being gay is a choice. Just one more choice in a constellation of bad choices.


----------



## AllieBaba

I love to hear the opinions of people who aren't gay, who think they know what causes gay people to be dysfunctional.

You claim that they're dysfunctional because other people torment them...but that they're gay because they were born that way. If genetics causes gayness, who's to say genetics doesn't also cause mental illness and depression...and who's to say the two aren't linked?


----------



## Luissa

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think having people contantly judge your lifestyle might get to someone?* How about if your parents don't agree with it?*
> It isn't your job to judge them.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is probably the biggest reason they engage in riskier behaviors.
Click to expand...


It is why my friend did. His mom even says she knew he was gay at a young age, but they still judge and put him down for being gay. He is finally comfortable with himself, and has excepted his parents negative opinions, and actually leads a normal life. What about the ones who never learn to deal with all this?


----------



## AllieBaba

And if mental illness/substance abuse/dysfunction is caused by other people...who's to say that outside influences don't also cause gayness? Can't have it both ways. Either we are who we are, or it's environmental.

And the claim is that all gay people have perfectly normal home lives...so what we're claiming here is that people who are on the OUTSIDE circle are able to make people who are of course perfectly functional and *normal* on their own, into drug-addicted, neurotic messes.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> I love to hear the opinions of people who aren't gay, who think they know what causes gay people to be dysfunctional.
> 
> You claim that they're dysfunctional because other people torment them...but that they're gay because they were born that way. If genetics causes gayness, who's to say genetics doesn't also cause mental illness and depression...and who's to say the two aren't linked?



It might have to do with the fact I have many gay friends, my best friend is even gay and I see what people like you and BM do to them when you decide to tell them about their bad choices.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has to do with the fact society is assholes to them. See post above.
> Gay teens have to deal with other mean teens making comments they learned from their parents, along with dealIng any family pressure. It has nothing to do with being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how condom use, physical fitness, good/poor diet or problems with weight management, such as extended fasting to lose weight are unique and special for gays vs the rest of the HS population?
> 
> Fear of violence is the snuggly  talking point, but that too is not unique to the gay kiddies.
> 
> The same goes with meanies calling names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't just fear of violence they have to deal with.
Click to expand...


Do you read or just post?


----------



## Sunni Man

Being a Homo is a choice.

A pathetic choice.

 But a choice nonetheless


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> And if mental illness/substance abuse/dysfunction is caused by other people...who's to say that outside influences don't also cause gayness? Can't have it both ways. Either we are who we are, or it's environmental.
> 
> And the claim is that all gay people have perfectly normal home lives...so what we're claiming here is that people who are on the OUTSIDE circle are able to make people who are of course perfectly functional and *normal* on their own, into drug-addicted, neurotic messes.



Yeah, actually we can have it both ways. If you were smart as you think you are you would realize that.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how condom use, physical fitness, good/poor diet or problems with weight management, such as extended fasting to lose weight are unique and special for gays vs the rest of the HS population?
> 
> Fear of violence is the snuggly  talking point, but that too is not unique to the gay kiddies.
> 
> The same goes with meanies calling names.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just fear of violence they have to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you read or just post?
Click to expand...

Did you bother to read mine when you posted?


----------



## manifold

AllieBaba said:


> If genetics causes gayness, who's to say genetics doesn't also cause mental illness and depression...and who's to say the two aren't linked?



People who study the subject, mostly.


----------



## R.D.

AllieBaba said:


> And if mental illness/substance abuse/dysfunction is caused by other people...who's to say that outside influences don't also cause gayness? Can't have it both ways. Either we are who we are, or it's environmental.
> 
> And the claim is that all gay people have perfectly normal home lives...so what we're claiming here is that people who are on the OUTSIDE circle are able to make people who are of course perfectly functional and *normal* on their own, into drug-addicted, neurotic messes.



Yeah, cause we're  the assholes , remember   (at least I am)


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just fear of violence they have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read or just post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you bother to read mine when you posted?
Click to expand...


Thats why I asked.


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to hear the opinions of people who aren't gay, who think they know what causes gay people to be dysfunctional.
> 
> You claim that they're dysfunctional because other people torment them...but that they're gay because they were born that way. If genetics causes gayness, who's to say genetics doesn't also cause mental illness and depression...and who's to say the two aren't linked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have to do with the fact I have many gay friends, my best friend is even gay and I see what people like you and BM do to them when you decide to tell them about their bad choices.
Click to expand...

 
Lol...good for you.

I don't tell anyone about their bad choices unless they ask me. I have my own choices to make and they keep me busy. 

PS...I roomed with a gay couple for some time, and several of my friends from childhood are gay. So much for what you know about anything.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Luissa said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem that you have it backwards.   It is just one more behavior in a constellation of bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Lol and you are the authority on gay people? Oh! Wait I forget people think it is your job to pass judgement on people you know nothing about. Lol
Click to expand...


You seem to assume that a clinical discussion is being judgmental. 

My attitudes pro or con mean nothing.

However, stupid behavior usually leads to painful results.

If you choose to bang your thumb with a hammer, that is your choice.   The resulting pain is predictable.

If I tell you that promiscuity, drug use, abusive relationships or other risky behaviors will make your life difficult, that is not being judgmental.   Any more than telling you that dropping an anvil on your toe is judgmental.     However, when you complain about the pain in your foot, I will point out that it is a consequence of your own behavior, and the pain is predictable.

A more important question is why kids engage in self destructive behavior in general.   It can't be ignorance of the consequences.


----------



## Luissa

Now, I am out. I hate debating this topic on here because the right wingers on this board feel they need to tell people how bad their choices are. Funny coming from Christians. Lol
So, I will post this and leave.






Start dealing with your bad choices(judging people you know nothing about) before trying to fix other people.


----------



## Luissa

R.D. said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if mental illness/substance abuse/dysfunction is caused by other people...who's to say that outside influences don't also cause gayness? Can't have it both ways. Either we are who we are, or it's environmental.
> 
> And the claim is that all gay people have perfectly normal home lives...so what we're claiming here is that people who are on the OUTSIDE circle are able to make people who are of course perfectly functional and *normal* on their own, into drug-addicted, neurotic messes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause we're  the assholes , remember   (at least I am)
Click to expand...


If you judge people you know nothing about, that would make you an asshole. Just sayin!


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, because we all know that if somebody doesn't agree with your opinion, they're passing judgement.

Whereas you're not...you would NEVER pass judgement on someone else.

Loon.


----------



## R.D.

Luissa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if mental illness/substance abuse/dysfunction is caused by other people...who's to say that outside influences don't also cause gayness? Can't have it both ways. Either we are who we are, or it's environmental.
> 
> And the claim is that all gay people have perfectly normal home lives...so what we're claiming here is that people who are on the OUTSIDE circle are able to make people who are of course perfectly functional and *normal* on their own, into drug-addicted, neurotic messes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause we're  the assholes , remember   (at least I am)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you judge people you know nothing about, that would make you an asshole. Just sayin!
Click to expand...

You're guilty

I didn't judge anyone, you did though

 Oh, and I have gay friends too - so much for your being special that way.

I asked a few questions you dodged.


----------



## Two Thumbs

The study was conducted by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and used national survey data from 2001-2009

It took 8 years? and 2 years to be given to the public.

What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem that you have it backwards.   It is just one more behavior in a constellation of bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Lol and you are the authority on gay people? Oh! Wait I forget people think it is your job to pass judgement on people you know nothing about. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess BM believes being gay is a choice. Just one more choice in a constellation of bad choices.
Click to expand...


As to being strait or gay, that is hard to know what goes on in people's minds.   And folks who are perfectly strait have gay urges, and gays have been known to marry and have sex with the opposite sex.    My language professor at college was flamboyantly gay in behavior (heavy smoker, tight pants, gay mannerisms when talking) but when I met up with him he had been married 20 years and had four kids.


Who you are is who you are.  What you do is a matter of choice, and it makes you who you are.

Manifolds post was that people who identify as gay   engage in self destructive behaviors more than the norm.    All I can say is, from the limited constellation of gays that I know, this has been perfectly consistant with my observations as well.   The more interesting question is, is gayness a reflection of a self destructive state of mind, which seems consistant with what I have observed, or is the self destructive behavior of gays a response to  how they are treated by the outside community?

But no one ever fits the stereotype.   My language professor was happily married 30 years from the last report I had of him.    I knew a guy in San Francisco who was even more flamboyant in his gay behavior.   (he had a cosmetology licence and gave all the women in the office hair stylings on a regular basis)   He also had a monogamous relation with a guy for over 20 years.

Lots of guys who are aggressively strait will inadvertently reveal romantic and sexual desires not consistant with their stated position.

Anyway, you can't say all A are B when it comes to sexuality.   The best you can say is that  if you engage in activity A, there is a very high probability that B will happen to you.


----------



## High_Gravity

To be honest I haven't see any teens make good choices on a consistant basis, regardless of their sexuality.


----------



## manifold

Is Lindsey Lohan a lesbian?


----------



## High_Gravity

manifold said:


> Is Lindsey Lohan a lesbian?



Who knows? probably bisexual at least, seems everyone in Hollywood is.


----------



## AllieBaba

High_Gravity said:


> To be honest I haven't see any teens make good choices on a consistant basis, regardless of their sexuality.


 
I think kids that have a heightened curiousity about sex (straight or homo) and belong in ridiculously supportive homes may actually be STEERED into homosexuality by parents who are so fucking PC that they are afraid to take any stance at all regarding sexuality.

They do this under the misguided idea that kids CAN'T help their sexuality and so therefore should never get any sort of guidance whatever regarding it. They just praise them no matter what they do. I think parents a lot of times turn their kids into homosexuals with the best intentions....they are more concerned about being politically correct than they are about their own children's well being and happiness.

For example...my son right now wants to try on his sister's shoes, is into Justin Bieber (sigh) and even wanted to try makeup and stuff. I do not immediately make the assumption that he's a budding homosexual and encourage such behavior because that would mean I had opted out of parenting and instead decided just to let nature take it's course.

If I did this by the time he would be of an age to lose interest in such things, he would already have been identified by all his school mates as odd, homosexual, and they (and we) would have started grooming him for that role. Hard to get out of it once you start down it.

Instead, I tell him "makeup is for older girls, not little boys". And I tell him that if he wears his sister's shoes other kids will make fun of him. True enough, and I didn't even have to coach him on sexuality. Now he's losing interest in it. 

So would I be a better parent if I cooed and giggled when he put on makeup; if I bought him some of his own to experiment with, on the off chance that he's actually queer? HELL NO. I would be TEACHING him to be homosexual if I did that. Besides sexualizing him at a young age. I don't even buy my daughter makeup to play with. She's 8, not 16. I don't want her doing things meant to attract sexual attention, from EITHER sex, and I don't want my boy doing it either.

And I think often very supportive parents don't get that. They think that if a kid exhibits curiousity about sexuality, they are obligated to nurture that. It's sick, and it's wrong.


----------



## Ravi

Baruch Menachem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do. Lol and you are the authority on gay people? Oh! Wait I forget people think it is your job to pass judgement on people you know nothing about. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess BM believes being gay is a choice. Just one more choice in a constellation of bad choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As to being strait or gay, that is hard to know what goes on in people's minds.   And folks who are perfectly strait have gay urges, and gays have been known to marry and have sex with the opposite sex.    My language professor at college was flamboyantly gay in behavior (heavy smoker, tight pants, gay mannerisms when talking) but when I met up with him he had been married 20 years and had four kids.
> 
> 
> Who you are is who you are.  What you do is a matter of choice, and it makes you who you are.
> 
> Manifolds post was that people who identify as gay   engage in self destructive behaviors more than the norm.    All I can say is, from the limited constellation of gays that I know, this has been perfectly consistant with my observations as well.   The more interesting question is, is gayness a reflection of a self destructive state of mind, which seems consistant with what I have observed, or is the self destructive behavior of gays a response to  how they are treated by the outside community?
> 
> But no one ever fits the stereotype.   My language professor was happily married 30 years from the last report I had of him.    I knew a guy in San Francisco who was even more flamboyant in his gay behavior.   (he had a cosmetology licence and gave all the women in the office hair stylings on a regular basis)   He also had a monogamous relation with a guy for over 20 years.
> 
> Lots of guys who are aggressively strait will inadvertently reveal romantic and sexual desires not consistant with their stated position.
> 
> Anyway, you can't say all A are B when it comes to sexuality.   The best you can say is that  if you engage in activity A, there is a very high probability that B will happen to you.
Click to expand...

So it is your contention that gays are in dire "straits"? 

You forget we are discussing teens, here. Not men that have been married for thirty years. You have no idea what the man engaged in when he was a teen.


----------



## xsited1

manifold said:


> Is Lindsey Lohan a lesbian?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Being a teenager is bad for your health.

True story

Being a teenager that takes it in the ass, literally, is slightly worse.

But none of this compares to the damage being an adult with teens does to the now worn down body.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Poor choice #1: Sticking your penor in another mans butt.
Poor choice#2: Having a man stick his penor in your butt.


----------



## manifold

Mad Scientist said:


> Poor choice #1: Sticking your penor in another mans butt.
> Poor choice#2: Having a man stick his penor in your butt.



You heard it from the master himself children, if you're gonna be a homo, stick with blow jobs.


----------



## AllieBaba

Poor choice #3: Encouraging your very young child to take a man's penor in his butt.


----------



## AllieBaba

manifold said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor choice #1: Sticking your penor in another mans butt.
> Poor choice#2: Having a man stick his penor in your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it from the master himself children, if you're gonna be a homo, stick with blow jobs.
Click to expand...

 
Well we know that didn't work for you, so I'd say that hypothesis has already been debunked.


----------



## manifold

Hey, let's all give Allie a big hand for spelling hypothesis correctly, even if it wasn't the appropriate word in the first place.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Ravi said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess BM believes being gay is a choice. Just one more choice in a constellation of bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to being strait or gay, that is hard to know what goes on in people's minds.   And folks who are perfectly strait have gay urges, and gays have been known to marry and have sex with the opposite sex.    My language professor at college was flamboyantly gay in behavior (heavy smoker, tight pants, gay mannerisms when talking) but when I met up with him he had been married 20 years and had four kids.
> 
> 
> Who you are is who you are.  What you do is a matter of choice, and it makes you who you are.
> 
> Manifolds post was that people who identify as gay   engage in self destructive behaviors more than the norm.    All I can say is, from the limited constellation of gays that I know, this has been perfectly consistant with my observations as well.   The more interesting question is, is gayness a reflection of a self destructive state of mind, which seems consistant with what I have observed, or is the self destructive behavior of gays a response to  how they are treated by the outside community?
> 
> But no one ever fits the stereotype.   My language professor was happily married 30 years from the last report I had of him.    I knew a guy in San Francisco who was even more flamboyant in his gay behavior.   (he had a cosmetology licence and gave all the women in the office hair stylings on a regular basis)   He also had a monogamous relation with a guy for over 20 years.
> 
> Lots of guys who are aggressively strait will inadvertently reveal romantic and sexual desires not consistant with their stated position.
> 
> Anyway, you can't say all A are B when it comes to sexuality.   The best you can say is that  if you engage in activity A, there is a very high probability that B will happen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is your contention that gays are in dire "straits"?
> 
> You forget we are discussing teens, here. Not men that have been married for thirty years. You have no idea what the man engaged in when he was a teen.
Click to expand...


I think the being a teenager is horribly confusing.  I think kids are over sexualized and subject to too much confusing simulation.    Over sexuality at too young an age is abusive.

Kids need self respect (not self esteem) and discipline (not what Cecile means, but internal moral strength)  Over sexuality destroys self respect by making what is intimate and intense into casual and  and animalistic.   Lack of discipline reduces us to the level of ferrets.

I think that kids who are too involved in sexuality too young have their self respect taken away.     Lack of self respect  leads to unhealthy behaviors.   Which are part of what we associate with gay.

Actual sexual preference is not cast in stone.     Gays can have healthy homosexual relationships the same way straits can.   Relationships based on mutual respect, courtesy and companionship.    Such things, from what I have seen, are rare.   And everyone knows heterosexuals who have destructive relationships.   the marriages of John Edwards and Newt Gingrich come to mind very quickly.

Anyway, High school is too soon to be overly involved in sexuality.  (Lots of it goes on, of course)   The proper response is to help build the kids self respect and healthy behavior wil follow.

And when they reach their 20's, they feel more inclined one way or the other, when they are more emotionally mature, that is the time to actually decide to identify.


----------



## xsited1

manifold said:


> More Risky Behaviors Among Gay, Bisexual High School Students: CDC - US News and World Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MONDAY, June 6 (HealthDay News) -- One of the first and largest national studies of the behaviors of American high school students finds that those who identify as gay, lesbian or bisexual are more likely than their heterosexual peers to take unhealthy risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker!
Click to expand...


Let me throw something out here in the hopes that it might start a flame war.

Here's what I think about some homosexual males (not all).  Some are not born gay.    Imagine that.  Most teens are highly impressionable.  If some guy talks another guy into having sex, pretty soon it becomes "normal" and low and behold they must've been born gay!  Fortunately for me, my babysitter had big boobs.


----------



## manifold

Fortunately for me, my sexuality was never held in the balance by the size of my babysitter's boobs.

Just lucky I guess.  But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## xsited1

manifold said:


> Fortunately for me, my sexuality was never held in the balance by the size of my babysitter's boobs.
> 
> Just lucky I guess.  But whatcha gonna do?



So you were born gay.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------

